# VAT rate on car repairs



## lexus (4 Mar 2008)

could someone let me know if the above is charged at 21% or at 13.5% please?


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2008)

AFAIK all repairs are at 13.5%.  In garages both rates would often be applied though as for replacement items, the part itself would be at 21% then the labour at 13.5%.


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2008)

This tpoic has already been covered in the thread below in detail, including the 2/3rds rule which also applies to car repairs.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=75629&highlight=vat+rate


----------

